# Hello everyone



## ladytramp (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm glad to join this merry band of travellers.  Won't post very often as being on a computer all day I want to relax at night.  Also, it's a competetion between my husband and daughter who stays on longer.  Now I've joined it might be me who stays on.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 3, 2007)

hi and welcome, i am having the same prob with my daughter hogging the computer at the moment.


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 3, 2007)

*Computer Hogging*



mandrake said:


> hi and welcome, i am having the same prob with my daughter hogging the computer at the moment.



Computer hogging should be banned. Only the seniors of the household should be allowed to use it,!!!!!!!! Ha Ha


----------



## Grandad (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hiya*

Hallo Ladytramp.Have you any wild camping stories?


----------



## lenny (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome Kath ,Enjoy,you won't be disapointed.

Lenny


----------



## sundown (Dec 3, 2007)

hi, kath & welcome to a great site     sundown


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hi Guys*

Thanks for the welcome.  Yes done a bit of wilding in Britain and France and would love to do more if time permitted.  Hope this year to go to Germany.  Taste  all the Bratwurst and Schnapps wow! Just hope the weather is not like Britain .  Rain and Bratwurst don't go together very well.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Kath and welcome. I'm sure you will find them as friendly as I have. good to have you aboard.

Regards Geoff​.


----------



## cipro (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Kath joooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn in the fun.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 4, 2007)

Go and buy another PC or, alternatively, see your local bunch of Chavs, Hoodies, Neds, Townies, Kevs, Charva, Steeks, Spides, Bazzas, Yarcos, Ratboys, Skangers, Scutters, Janners, Stigs, Scallies, Hood Rats, whatever you know them as, and see if they have any bargains for sale


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for advice but don't know anyone who would fit into the catagory of names you mention.  Could think of some other names though! Probably easier to buy a lap top.  Been thinking about it for some time now.  Must put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## sundown (Dec 4, 2007)

ladytramp said:


> Thanks for advice but don't know anyone who would fit into the catagory of names you mention.  Could think of some other names though! Probably easier to buy a lap top.  Been thinking about it for some time now.  Must put it on my Christmas list.



hi, my wife, angie & myself have a laptop each, and I can thorouly recomend it! "domestic bliss" I would even get the dog one too but he'd only chew the keyboard!
ha  ha!     sundown


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 4, 2007)

A Big Wecome from me TOOOOO


----------



## GUITARMAN (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome !!


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 4, 2007)

*friendly bunch*

Richard it's nice that you've welcomed me as well. Hope to meet up with you again sometime maybe at Leek as before.  Thought I'd get in on all the action myself instead of looking over Graham's shoulder all the time, not that I might have a lot to say but it's nice to log on and chat by myself!!!! 
Thanks everyone else for a warm welcome.xx


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 5, 2007)

ladytramp said:


> Richard it's nice that you've welcomed me as well. Hope to meet up with you again sometime maybe at Leek as before.  Thought I'd get in on all the action myself instead of looking over Graham's shoulder all the time, not that I might have a lot to say but it's nice to log on and chat by myself!!!!
> Thanks everyone else for a warm welcome.xx



Hello Kath, what a dark horse you are, next thing is Graham will be dictating his posts, so he can have a well deserved rest. I too hope we can all meet again soon but think the van might be getting a rest now untill Christmas day.     Rick.


----------

